# mod_rewrite geht nicht, Fehler 404



## itzari (25. Juni 2003)

Hi leutz,
hab hier schon einiges über Probs mit mod_rewrite gelesen. Nu auch noch mein Problem:
hab sowohl in .htaccess als auch in der httpd.conf Rewrite aktiviert und ne Rule erstellt, daß info.html auf phpinfo.php umgeleitet werden soll.

Ergebnis in Mozilla und IE: 404 Page not found.
Ich bekomme keine Meldungen in acces_log oder error_log.

die Rule sieht folgendermaßen aus:

   RewriteRule ^/info.html$ phpinfo.html

habs mit ohne ^ versucht, mit info\.html (escapt), slash vor phpinfo und und und...
 will aber immer noch nich.

apache ist ver. 1.3.27 auf SuSE 7.1 mit 2.2er Kernel

Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen?

Mfg 

Itzari


----------



## Daniel L (4. Dezember 2003)

öhm , ist das nen tippfehler ? also so wie das jetzt ist wird man auf die seite phpinfo.html weitergeleitet , also kenne mich zwar nich damit aus , aber da steht 



> RewriteRule ^/info.html$ phpinfo.html



ich denke mal phpinfo.html ist das wohin man weitergeleitet wird.. falls das so sein sollte musst du das in phpinfo.php ändern


----------

